# Husqvarna 362XP



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 14, 2008)

Is anyone running one of these saws? Other than being about a half pound too heavy it looks like a good saw on paper. I never hear anything about them and was wondering why


----------



## computeruser (Feb 14, 2008)

The current version? Isn't it just a small jug/slug on a 372 chassis and crank? Yeah, I think I'd skip the -62 and go the distance to the -72...


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 15, 2008)

For some reason they _are_ a tad lighter then the 372s (at least the older ones with the small bar mount), but not enough to be tempting - still a pound+ heavier than the MS361, and much bulkier.


I believe the weight difference is in the crankcase, even though the replacements listed in the IPLs are the same. I can't prove it, but it is not a pure guess either.....


----------



## Former Saw Builder (Feb 15, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> Is anyone running one of these saws? Other than being about a half pound too heavy it looks like a good saw on paper. I never hear anything about them and was wondering why



I bought one last year from Amick's and it is a great saw but if I had it to do all over I probably would just buy another 372...


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 15, 2008)

I think the 365 killed it before it ever got off the ground. the 365 had more cc and less $$. When I bought my 2165, the 2163 was $100 more. I always wondered if the 2163 was really that much better. So, I bought a used 2063. Less torque, more revs was my conclusion. I liked the 2165 better. Then I bought a 2071 and a 2171 and the others don't get used much anymore. Revs like the 63, plus more power/torque than either. And that small mount really bugged me. Lets have the saws share every part except the most common one.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 15, 2008)

I didnt realize it was on the same platform as the 372. 

If Husqvarna gets their heads out of their asses and looks at the success of the 361 and builds a similar saw then I will buy one. If they made a saw 12.5# and about 62cc with close to 5hp I would jump on it and stick a 28" bar on my 970 and hardly ever use it. 

The 357 is nice but there is a big gap in their lineup between the 357 and 372. A big bore 357 would be nice


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 15, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> The 357 is nice but there is a big gap in their lineup between the 357 and 372. A big bore 357 would be nice



I went on that rant a couple of months ago. They had that saw with the 262XP. Why they put the 362 on the larger case I'll never know. I'm in the process of rebuilding my 261 into a 262XP. Probably about the time I get it finished they will come out with one.


----------



## kurtty (Feb 15, 2008)

computeruser said:


> The current version? Isn't it just a small jug/slug on a 372 chassis and crank? Yeah, I think I'd skip the -62 and go the distance to the -72...



i always thought that the 365 had the smallest jug they could put on that crank. and that the 362 had an whole different setup. any one want to clairify this here.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 15, 2008)

taplinhill said:


> I went on that rant a couple of months ago. They had that saw with the 262XP. Why they put the 362 on the larger case I'll never know. I'm in the process of rebuilding my 261 into a 262XP. Probably about the time I get it finished they will come out with one.



Have you ran the 262XP? Does it really put out 4.8hp like Acres site claims? If so I am going to seek out one of these saws


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 15, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> Have you ran the 262XP? Does it really put out 4.8hp like Acres site claims? If so I am going to seek out one of these saws



I have not run one, but I have heard a lot of good things about them. That is why I am doing the build. Good 262XP's on ebay bring good money. One sold this morning for over $300. A good 261 is lucky to get $200, so there must be something to the 262XP.


----------



## taplinhill (Feb 15, 2008)

kurtty said:


> i always thought that the 365 had the smallest jug they could put on that crank. and that the 362 had an whole different setup. any one want to clairify this here.



I am not certain on the internals and I don't have my IPL's here, but the clutch cover, front handle, tank/rear handle, top cover and recoil cover, muffler are all the same.


----------



## romeo (Feb 15, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> Have you ran the 262XP? Does it really put out 4.8hp like Acres site claims? If so I am going to seek out one of these saws



YES


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 15, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> Have you ran the 262XP? Does it really put out 4.8hp like Acres site claims? If so I am going to seek out one of these saws



The test report from DLG showed a dyno result of 4.9hp in 1998, and a weight as advertised.

Husky made a mistake when they replaced the 262xp with a saw based on the larger 371 platform, and with less power, at a tad less rpm........

The 262xp has good low-end torque as well as good high-end power.

I believe that the closest saw availiable today is the MS361 - but a tad "smaller" on all accounts.......


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 15, 2008)

computeruser said:


> The current version? Isn't it just a small jug/slug on a 372 chassis and crank? Yeah, I think I'd skip the -62 and go the distance to the -72...



Me 2


----------



## spike60 (Feb 15, 2008)

taplinhill said:


> I went on that rant a couple of months ago. They had that saw with the 262XP. Why they put the 362 on the larger case I'll never know. I'm in the process of rebuilding my 261 into a 262XP. Probably about the time I get it finished they will come out with one.



This is a good project. There are just a few significant differences. The cylinders are the same, but the pistons are different. The 261 used a dished piston vs the flat top in the 262. Huge difference in the mufflers. The one on the 261 is very restrictive. They tried to correct it somewhat after the first year by adding a second exhaust port on the front plate. You will definitely need to mod the muffler or get a 262 spec one. The other difference is that the 262 had a 3 shoe clutch that had much more contact area with the drum vs the smaller 2 shoe clutch found on the 261. You will also need a washer with the 3 shoe clutch so it doesn't rub against the drum. (The 261 clutch has an offset-no washer needed.) The carb is essentially the same on either saw except for the addition of limiter caps on the 261. And if you order the 262 carb part number, it will supercede up to the new one with the caps anyway. If you need some help with part numbers, let me know. 

And I'm told that there is a saw in the works to fill that gap between the 357 and the 372. It will of course be an X-torque motor. It's a while out yet, so you've plenty of time to finish your project.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Feb 15, 2008)

If its an X-Torq motor it will be a heavy pig

I didnt realize the used limiter caps way back when the 261 was being produced. My 1997 55 doesnt have any


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 16, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> If its an X-Torq motor it will be a heavy pig
> 
> I didnt realize the used limiter caps way back when the 261 was being produced. My 1997 55 doesnt have any



I believe it started in 1998 - the 261s were made in 1998 - 2000, I believe.


----------



## super3 (Feb 16, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> Have you ran the 262XP? Does it really put out 4.8hp like Acres site claims? If so I am going to seek out one of these saws



I run one every day at work,open up the muffler,you'll be pleased:lifter:


----------



## Tian (May 19, 2016)

Hi all,

It's my first post, so go easy please  

I am planning to set up an Alaskan mill set up to mill some live edge type table tops from some logs I have. I don't have loads of money to burn and came across a Husqvarna 362xp for £250 ($365). It's second hand and very well used with battle scars to show. I haven't seen it run but the online description says it runs as intended. It's max recommended bar length is 24" which I would need to go up to for some projects. Is that a good price for a well-used 362xp and does it seem like a fitting saw for a moderate sized chainsaw mill?


----------



## Chris_In_VT (May 19, 2016)

I wouldn't mill with one, no. If you had it already, yeah, you could make it work. But to buy one with intentions to mill? Better buy a rebuild kit while your at it.
If you're trying to get into a cheap mill saw, look at some older saws. You can get big CC's for reasonable money. No chainbrake and lack of modern features can keep the price down on some models (some are just high anyways). Just do your homework.


----------



## Chris_In_VT (May 19, 2016)

HUSKYMAN said:


> If Husqvarna gets their heads out of their asses and looks at the success of the 361 and builds a similar saw then I will buy one. If they made a saw 12.5# and about 62cc with close to 5hp I would jump on it and stick a 28" bar on my 970 and hardly ever use it.
> 
> The 357 is nice but there is a big gap in their lineup between the 357 and 372. A big bore 357 would be nice



Hmm 562/560/2260 fits the bill nicely now, eh?



spike60 said:


> And I'm told that there is a saw in the works to fill that gap between the 357 and the 372. It will of course be an X-torque motor. It's a while out yet, so you've plenty of time to finish your project.



Premonitions of the 562 to be!



HUSKYMAN said:


> If its an X-Torq motor it will be a heavy pig



I think they solved that problem. 562 is one of the best power to weight ratios out there now!

Interesting resurrection of an old thread huh?


----------



## Tian (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for your advice. Why would you not advise to mill with it? Too small an engine size (62cc)? I saw a 385xp for £380 which was a bit outside of my price range. are the Jonsereds a cheaper alternative to the Husqvarnas on CCs to your buck?


----------



## SawTroll (May 19, 2016)

Chris_In_VT said:


> Hmm 562/560/2260 fits the bill nicely now, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You did of course notice that this is a very old thread, from well before the 560xp, 562xp or 2260?


----------



## SawTroll (May 19, 2016)

Tian said:


> Thanks for your advice. Why would you not advise to mill with it? Too small an engine size (62cc)? I saw a 385xp for £380 which was a bit outside of my price range. are the Jonsereds a cheaper alternative to the Husqvarnas on CCs to your buck?



It simply is too small. Milling is very hard on the saw, 90cc+ is more like it (unless the wood is very small).

Basically, Jonsered saws made after 2003 or so are the same saw as some Husky model (minus a few mostly cosmetical differences), and there basically isn't much price difference (if any). It became that way after a gradual change process, that started about 1982 - a very long story with other brands (mainly Partner) involved as well.
Regarding used saws it will depend on the market where the saw is (how well recognized the Jonsered brand is in the market/area).

Jonsered saws that are suitable for milling (and partly designed with that in mind) is the 2094 and particularly the 2095. They were made by Husky from about 1990 to 2003, but weren't the same as any Husky model(s).


----------



## Tian (May 19, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> It simply is too small. Milling is very hard on the saw, 90cc+ is more like it (unless the wood is very small)..



What I am currently looking to mill is a 20" diameter log. Therefore I was thinking a 24" bar (max recommended bar length for the 362xp) would give me a bit of spare either side for the mill set up to attach to (not much granted). I would like to mill larger wood if I can get hold of it but for now I don't have the money to invest. For this size of log, do you think the 362xp would handle the job? Or do you think it's not worth it and I should save and wait for something with more power?

Thanks


----------



## SawTroll (May 19, 2016)

I am sure it _can be done in a pinch _- but it isn't something I will recommend. A 385xp would of course be much better.

Be aware that I am no expert on saw milling, I am just posting what I have learned by being on different saw forums over the years.

Consider starting a new thread on the subject, as the title of this old thread may keep some people from looking (the 362xp isn't either a common or a current model).


----------



## Chris_In_VT (May 19, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> You did of course notice that this is a very old thread, from well before the 560xp, 562xp or 2260?


I certainly did, that's why I said "premonition" of 562xp 
I thought it was interesting, this talk of a "gap" in the husky lineup, an Xtorq model in the works, and a reputation that the Xtorq engine is a heavy pig (probably 575\576, 1st gen strato) and now look at where we are.


----------



## Chris_In_VT (May 19, 2016)

And yes, the 362 is simply too small to mill with. Maybe softwood under 20" you'd be ok. In a pinch, yes. So if you owned one already, sure, an occasional log would be ok. But I would not buy one with the intention of milling with it.

Get the most displacement you can afford. A 385 would be good for that size wood. 390xp, 2188, a Stihl 066\660 would also work well. Maybe you don't need a 395 or 3120 to mill 20" logs, but milling is hard on a saw and takes alot of power.

Either save and wait for a better deal on a bigger saw, or if you just have a couple logs, find a guy with a portable bandsaw mill, and have him come to you, or you bring the logs to them to have them sawn into lumber.


----------



## Mike Gott (May 19, 2016)

HUSKYMAN said:


> I didnt realize it was on the same platform as the 372.
> 
> If Husqvarna gets their heads out of their asses and looks at the success of the 361 and builds a similar saw then I will buy one. If they made a saw 12.5# and about 62cc with close to 5hp I would jump on it and stick a 28" bar on my 970 and hardly ever use it.
> 
> The 357 is nice but there is a big gap in their lineup between the 357 and 372. A big bore 357 would be nice


562!!


----------



## Mike Gott (May 19, 2016)

Mike Gott said:


> 562!!


My bad I wasn't even paying attention to how old the thread! My mistake,please forgive


----------



## Tian (May 20, 2016)

Thanks SawTroll and Chris. I'm glad I asked the question before going out to buy! The search continues...


----------

